# Verkaufe GTA V für PS3



## MichaKeya (13. Januar 2015)

*Verkaufe GTA V für PS3*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe hier mein GTA V für die PS3. Das Spiel ist in einem guten Zustand und wurde kaum benutzt. Der Aktivierungscode für den Atomic Zeppelin ist auch noch enthalten und wurde nicht aktiviert.

Preislich habe ich mir grob 23€ + Versand vorgestellt.

Wichtiger Hinweis: Ich benötige eine Kopie des Personalausweises für einen Altersnachweis. 

Bei Fragen oder Angeboten bitte per PM bei mir melden.

MfG
MichaKeya


----------

